# Do you sandblast and paint?



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Looking for a good sandblaster/painter to help me take the rust off of my trailer and give me a little rust inhibitor. I would take off whatever needed to come off prior to bringing it by. If I couldn't get it done in the next few weeks, I would need it done in April (damn deployments!:banghead). Thanks!

Chris


----------

